# PVC Bow



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Anybody ever made one?  My daughter, who is two and a half always wants to shoot my bow when i practice.  Well i decided i would make her a little bow to shoot.  I checked out the PVC bows on youtube and decided thats what i would make.  Within about 30 minutes i had a neat little bow she can shoot.  Darn thing suprised me.  It will shoot a 460gr arrow about 40yds.  Very simple to make too.  I used 1/2" schedule 40pvc.  Pics to come.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Bow pics*

Heres a pic.  Tiller is off a little but for its purpose its just fine.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice! I saw a video once where someone made one that had several pvc pipes layered inside each other. I think it was 40 lbs or more. Hope she enjoys it!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks.  Im sure she will.  The guy that i watched built one out of 1 1/4" and it came out to about 80lbs.  Its all in how you flatten and bend the pvc.  Im gonna build on out of 1" for myself just for craps and giggles.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Pics of daughter added(she loves it!)*

If ida known a little bow wouldve made her so happy ida given her one when she first started walking!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's one Reiko1078 built.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 6, 2012)

Precious little girl and mighty proud of that bow, no doubt. You did good!!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Aug 21, 2012)

backyardbowyer on youtube.  PVC bows is about all he does.  Pretty cool stuff.  Made this one for my friends kid.


----------

